# Chocolate/Black colored Cherry Shrimp?



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

So, I noticed in one of my tanks I have a few "darker" almost black colored cherries...anyone ever seen ones like this before? I'm thinking of selectively breeding them and seeing if I can get some really super black shrimp, kind of like the Fire Red's that people are selling. Anyone know whether the color/trait breeds true?

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

i have seen a black or dark chocolate variety of cherry shrimp like the ones you mentioned... beautiful shrimp


----------



## Allington (Feb 6, 2012)

But I'm curious about that. Can you share something more about it. I'll precede for further.
will be waiting for ...


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Does it look like the one I have?? Last Pict in the first set...

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/my-mixed-bag-shrimp-24657/

I thought it was just the natural state of a cherry.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Chocolates are not very common here I know jiang604 has em beautiful shrimp. He hasd some that is really solid an color is near black or black totally once frank gets back maybe he can post some pics


----------

